# Plastic window advice



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I have finally removed the dealers window sticker from one of our plastic windows by gently heating it with a hair dryer. The label came off very easily but it has left the glue on the window. I have tried Jif cleaner to remove it but no joy. Don't wont to use nail varnish remover, I know it will get it off but will probably damage the window. Does anyone know what I can use to get it off Leaving the window unharmed ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes it needs a glue solvent but as you say might affect the window. Maybe just some paint thinners.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

As I remember using paint thinners some time ago in a plastic cup, the next time I looked at the cup it had no bottom in it !!!!

DJM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't mean pour it on. Just a smear on a rag to take the glue off and then wipe clean.

Ray.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I usually use white spirits to remove sticky residue from most surfaces, however, wait for further replies before trying on the plastic windows. I would have some warm soapy water available to wash down quickly afterwards. One of my pet hates is that of sticky labels that don't come off cleanly - and most of them are like that. Bit late now but I wouldn't recomend using Jiff as it contains an abrasive.

DavidL


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I think Methylated Spirits will remove label glue without any adverse effects to plastic.
Also I use a product called Super One but cannot locate it on google but it is for removing almost any silicone,glue products and does not harm plastic.
Will try and find out more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever you do, the common advice of testing in a less seen area applies here, and then some, what is most likely to happen is you will concentrate on the residue, whilst the solvent softens the plastic, and rags etc will leave marks.


I would use a heat gun on low or a hair dryer and removes as much as possible that way using a spatula, then try some T cut fine, I've used that to remove branch/hedge scratches from Seitz windows with no problems, use plenty of water with it.


Let us know what you do and what did and didn't work.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Another one for white spirits or "Sticky Stuff Remover" and old cotton cloths.

Kev


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

My OH is a firm believer in the wonder product known as WD40!!! She uses it on everything!


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> I have finally removed the dealers window sticker from one of our plastic windows by gently heating it with a hair dryer. The label came off very easily but it has left the glue on the window. I have tried Jif cleaner to remove it but no joy. Don't wont to use nail varnish remover, I know it will get it off but will probably damage the window. Does anyone know what I can use to get it off Leaving the window unharmed ?
> 
> ...


 if you can find it Tec7 Adhesive remover have been using it for several years during a 'Bongo' conversion and customising my Rapido and Dethleffs never damaged any of my plastic windows......


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Lighter fluid will get it off without damaging the plastic.
Ronsonol, Zippo or Swan
It's a great solvent for lots of things and not as aggressive as thinners. Thinners probably will melt the surface of your window.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooppssss, Thanks Chilly.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

another one for WD40 and according to the website its safe to use on plastic but not polycarbonates, I'm not sure what motorhome windows are made of, acrylic?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm with Chilly. Lighter fluid has always been my first choice in this area.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I would have got the dealer to do it, since he put it on in the first place, and presumably not at your request. Then if he damaged the window he would have to replace it.


----------

